# Can I thicken my marinara?



## jcv (Oct 31, 2010)

I make a simple marinara using canned whole tomatoes. I use a potato masher on them and then - because my family likes smooth sauce - i use an immersion blender when it's done simmering. We all love the sauce but I wish it could be a litter thicker. 

Is there anything I can do to thicken the sauce?

Thanks
Jay


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 31, 2010)

Simmer uncovered.


----------



## bakechef (Oct 31, 2010)

tomato paste


----------



## spork (Oct 31, 2010)

ya gotta love good two-word replies


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 31, 2010)

spork said:


> ya gotta love good two-word replies



I guess I could have just said, "Reduce." but I tend to get kind of wordy at times.  Sorry.


----------



## MSC (Nov 1, 2010)

LOL already past a two-word reply!  To thicken your marinara without altering the taste you like, I'd combine the two previous suggestions, add a little tomato paste and then bring it to a boil for about 5 minutes before turning it down to a simmer and continue uncovered, stirring occasionally until you reach the consistency you like.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 1, 2010)

Chop and strain the toms, add the juice bit by bit till the sauce is to you liking.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 1, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I guess I could have just said, "Reduce." but I tend to get kind of wordy at times. Sorry.


 
heheheheh  I was going to say "To thinken any tomato sauce, cook it longer." The longer you cook it, the more water cooks out of it. Tomatoes are very watery in the first place.

Imho, tomato paste will not thicken your sauce appreciably, but it does add depth of flavor.


----------



## Littlechef (Nov 1, 2010)

I make a quick marinara sauce often ... first I saute garlic in EVOO, then pour in a can of whole peeled tomatoes, then add salt and pepper. A few fresh basil leaves and that's it.

We like a smooth sauce also, so I will use the immersion blender to break up the tomatoes, but the trick is not to add any additional water and too cook it uncovered for about 20-30 minutes on a low simmer. Perfect marinara sauce every time.

I would not add the tomato paste ... for a Sunday Gravy with meats added and cooked for a long time, tomato paste is great, but for marinara sauce, it will change the fresh taste you're going for.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 1, 2010)

If I want a smooth sauce, I blend the tomatoes before I cook them.  Sometimes, when you use an immersion blender on tomato sauce, it whips a lot of air into the tomato turning it orange.  I have found that blending it before cooking, the color change is not a problem.


----------



## Littlechef (Nov 1, 2010)

Andy, you're so right ... I always puree canned whole peeled tomatoes before I cook them.  An immersion blender is great, or the food processor make a nice smooth puree.  Sometimes I pass them through the food mill ... mine has three discs to choose how smooth you want them.  Personally, I like them a bit chunky, but the kids don't


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 3, 2010)

jcv said:


> I make a simple marinara using canned whole tomatoes. I use a potato masher on them and then - because my family likes smooth sauce - i use an immersion blender when it's done simmering. We all love the sauce but I wish it could be a litter thicker.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to thicken the sauce?
> 
> ...



Maybe try a dessertspoon of creme fraice to introduce a little creaminess at the same time of thickening it?


----------



## inchrisin (Nov 5, 2010)

I start by sauteing garlic and onion with some oil/butter and add some crushed tomatoes right into the skillet.  The extra surface area helps evaporate the water in the tomato sauce quickly.  I also like my sauce about as thick as chili.  I'd call it more of a bolognes sauce, but it doesn't sound like we're being too picky yet.  I add the meat later, especially if it's beef to prevent a _boiled_ flavor to the meat.


----------

